# I can't be the only one



## Gersh (22/12/16)

I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine. 

Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ? 

Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow


Drop it 6 months ago and never smoke again. Struggled in beginning but made commitment. Believe if you start with decent device you will not go back. I had times were I felt the hell with every thing. Believe me it will get better some say it takes 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

I had my last cigarette on 3 Jan this year. Started vaping in early Feb so I went a month cold turkey. It didn't bother me that much tbh. The only bad symptom I got was a strong "butterflies in the stomach" sensation. It was actually quite pleasant when it first manifested soon after waking up in the morning, sort of like you're about to make a speech on stage or start a sporting match. But it got really old after about eight hours non-stop. Unlike a cigarette craving (which I didn't get) which subsides after about ten minutes, this feeling never subsided. It lasted from morning till night.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow


Howzit. Took me about 6 weeks for the cravings to stop. Note that i as vaping during this time, so the craving was not nicotine, it was the smokers "action", the taste, feel, habit of smoking a stinkie. Just hang in there bud, its the best decision you could ever make

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (22/12/16)

Yeah the first week or two was tough. There is so much other crap in a cigarette your body gets addicted to other than the nicotine. It wasn't going cold turkey tough though, I've tried that a few times in my life, but you need to be dedicated. At least you have the nicotine while kicking the other crap that comes with a stinky.

Once you are over the first few weeks, man it's heaven. I was able to drop from 18mg nic quickly though 6, 3, 1.5 and now 1mg nic with little to no cravings. Next week I'm going to drop to 0 cause I honestly don't think I need the nicotine anymore.

The flip side I see that It's going to be a helluva lot tougher kicking the addiction of buying new mods, tanks and juices now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Just want to add, what helped me was carrots. For some weird reason when i used to get a craving, munching on a carrot helped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

A week is a very optimistic target. It is true that the stinkie habit is more than an addiction it is a routine repeated to many times to count. What is important is that you persevere in order to break the habit as the addiction to nicotine part is only part of the issue. Took me a lot longer than a week to quit the analogues completely. About 8 months in fact.

Part of my issue was stressing myself about my continued tobacco habit. Once I stopped stressing about it, things just kind of took care of themselves. Did need to adjust my juice nic level a bit (From 3 to 4 g/ml) but after that it was smooth sailing. Also helps if you have a setup that you really like. MTL did not do it for me in the beginning but going DLH gave me the oomph i needed.

Does differ from person to person so keep experimenting.

Good luck and hang in there! Were all rooting for you.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Heres some motivation for you:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres some motivation for you:
> 
> View attachment 79393


Damn! Thats harsh! LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

Haha ... I remember these pics when I 1st got caught smoking in high school . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Took me a week on 36 mg (!!!) to go from 80 cigarettes a day to zero. Within a month down to 24 mg, then to 18 mg and now on 12 mg MTL. More than 3 years later and have not touched a stinkie. But, each person is different - do it at your own pace, it is not a race.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

I think the mechanical routine of smoking and the fun of blowing out gas that you can see is a big part of it. So smokers and vapers are like kids who never learned to not play with their food. Except we play with the gas we exhale. Of course, it could be argued that people who light farts are the same. And seeing as that covers almost all of the non-smoking/vaping populace, I suppose we're all guilty to some extent. Our habit is just less offensive than theirs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (22/12/16)

I'm going to be _THAT _guy.

From the moment I bought my AIO, I was an ex smoker.

Driving home from the store, I kept wanting to hold the device out the window like it was a stinkie. From the next morning, even that habit was gone. All of the *obvious* smoker things stopped the moment I took my first puff of vape.

Halfway through the first month, I ran out of cash for juice and coils, so spent 2 days back on the stinkies (a grand total of 10 cigarettes - 1/4 of my previous rate)

About 3 weeks into vaping, I had a damaged tyre, stuck on Lois Botha avenue in JHB, no spare tyre, on a Friday afternoon, no one to call for a lift. Had to walk with the busted tyre and rim for 1km to get it replaced, plus another 1km back to put it back on the car. Vaping just didn't express my disgust and frustration with the universe in the same way as a Marlboro Red would, but I managed to avoid lighting up.

Apart from those 2 instances, no cigarette cravings, only nicotine cravings, which at 3 months into my journey are relatively minor. I basically get home from work in the evening and actually sometimes just couldn't be bothered to vape again until the next morning. I also don't need to rush outside as soon as I wake up to get my fix anymore.

While I can freely admit I am still dependent on nicotine, I reckon it's been excessively easy for me to get off the cancer sticks this time, sometimes I feel it's been too easy and I'm kind of waiting for something ominous to happen.

Your mileage may vary, but it's about enjoying the journey, not rushing to the destination.



SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres some motivation for you:
> 
> View attachment 79393



Whenever I see pictures like that, my natural response is to ask if you prefer driving on soggy dirt roads or paved highways? Many people (myself included) would rather make a joke than accept the seriousness of the consequences of smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow



I tried the gum and patches and neither worked so had to do the cold turkey/psych thing, vaping hadnt been invented yet in '95.
The first 6 months are the hardest but I was having dreams that I started smoking again even after a year.

Some collegues started smoking after the 6 week period due to bad coughing, they said they never coughed that badly when they were smoking, bad move.
Ironically that 6 week break had allowed some lung functions to recover and they were trying to clean themselves of phlegm, hence the racking coughs.

Persevere through the bad patches and you will see the light at the end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> I tried the gum and patches and neither worked so had to do the cold turkey/psych thing, vaping hadnt been invented yet in '95.
> The first 6 months are the hardest but I was having dreams that I started smoking again even after a year.
> 
> Some collegues started smoking after the 6 week period due to bad coughing, they said they never coughed that badly when they were smoking, bad move.
> ...



I forgot about the coughing when quitting, some nasty crap came out of my lungs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Sorry to bring this up... no pun intended... but are lung cookies a general phenomena or do they only happen to some of us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Sorry to bring this up... no pun intended... but are lung cookies a general phenomena or do they only happen to some of us?


Lol lung cookies
Majority of people i know who stopped smoking did experience it, but on different levels though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow


I was one of the lucky ones, the day I started vaping I quit stinkies and havent looked back. Took a puff once about 4 months in, wont ever be able to smoke again

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/16)

Also one of the lucky ones. Never looked back from the day I got my first kit from Vape Cartel (Kanger Subox Mini kit) and some 3mg ELP Island Ice. Everyone has a different experience, as long as you keep at it...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow



@Gersh , I was a dual user for about 3 to 4 months in. It gets easier over time.
It's not that simple for a lot of smokers to break a lifetime habit which has become part of your ritual with every meal, every drink and every time you take a break to regroup or get some focus. Just keep in mind that every vape you have in place of a stinkie is a small win. There is no need to feel guilty every time you smoke, but you consciously have to make an effort to try and replace more 'smoke breaks' with vaping. Towards the end, it was the morning smoke and 'last one' before bed that was my major vice to overcome. That needed a little effort and some willpower - a weird thing that most smokers lack or rather refuse to use.

What device and juices are you using ?

I started off on the Twisp Clearo and their 18mg juices, and more often than not overdid it with chain vaping. Slight nausea setting in, but yet still craving a smoke. It was only when I moved to a mod and some 12mg juice, and then later a decent tank - a Nautilus Mini at the time - that it became easier not to vape myself into a stupor every time.
The device these days are more powerful and supposedly more effective at nic delivery, so a 6mg juice should be sufficient for most people to cope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow



i think its more that needs to be broken and not so much the addiction. I vaped and smoked together for a while before i stopped smoking. and i only stopped smoking because i forgot to buy cigs one day and by the end of the day figured why not just quit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Gersh , I was a dual user for about 3 to 4 months in. It gets easier over time.
> It's not that simple for a lot of smokers to break a lifetime habit which has become part of your ritual with every meal, every drink and every time you take a break to regroup or get some focus. Just keep in mind that every vape you have in place of a stinkie is a small win. There is no need to feel guilty every time you smoke, but you consciously have to make an effort to try and replace more 'smoke breaks' with vaping. Towards the end, it was the morning smoke and 'last one' before bed that was my major vice to overcome. That needed a little effort and some willpower - a weird thing that most smokers lack or rather refuse to use.
> 
> What device and juices are you using ?
> ...



I'm using a vaporesso tarot pro and Baby beast tank at 50w which is showing no mercy to flavour consumption lol .. 

Juices I have 
•nostalgia mad hatter - amazing- think I'm the extremely sweet ADV type guys. 
•Orion Milky Way - meh not really my type. 
•hardwicks DDD -very nice. 
Looking to get me some rainbow monster soon also great flavour 

At 3mg the nic lvl is just right for me and actually helps keeping away from the stinkies for a few hours longer than usual. It gives that slight throat hit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

Marzuq said:


> i think its more that needs to be broken and not so much the addiction. I vaped and smoked together for a while before i stopped smoking. and i only stopped smoking because i forgot to buy cigs one day and by the end of the day figured why not just quit.



That's cool ,, 

Out of sight out of mind


----------



## shabbar (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow



the day i got my vaporizer i quit , it was an evod with 18mg liqua juice. no cravings whatsoever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/12/16)

Okie, Tarot Pro and Baby Beast is not exactly 'starter' gear, so it's likely not due to a lack of nicotine 
At least you know that finding good flavors is the next key to being a happy vaper. 

I'd suggest that you carry on the way you are and make an effort if you can just to replace more and more smoke breaks with a vape. I'd also not rule out trying the odd 6mg juice, but at 50W, that might be pushing it. The more you get used to vaping and start realising that it's more the smoking action, taste & virtually immediate satisfaction from the nic rush, the easier it will become to move away from the stinkies altogether. 
Spreading the vaping sessions to shorter breaks over a shorter time span, or taking some in-between puffs should also assist in better a gradual intake of nic. Instead of taking a smoke break every hour for 5 minutes, do a vape break every 30 to 45 minutes for 2-3 minutes instead. Smokes have additives to assist in nic absorption, vapes do not, so it takes longer to get the same amount of nic for your fix. Vapes do not generally provide the immediate satisfaction that puffing on stinkies do.

All I can say is to persist and do not get discouraged. It really does become easier over time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Okie, Tarot Pro and Baby Beast is not exactly 'starter' gear, so it's likely not due to a lack of nicotine
> At least you know that finding good flavors is the next key to being a happy vaper.
> 
> I'd suggest that you carry on the way you are and make an effort if you can just to replace more and more smoke breaks with a vape. I'd also not rule out trying the odd 6mg juice, but at 50W, that might be pushing it. The more you get used to vaping and start realising that it's more the smoking action, taste & virtually immediate satisfaction from the nic rush, the easier it will become to move away from the stinkies altogether.
> ...



That's a great plan !! ..thanks!..never thought about it like that




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I think there is way more addictive substances in a cigarette than just the nicotine.
> 
> Honestly, How long did it take before you completely quit cigarettes ?
> 
> Although I started vaping a week ago the progress has been slow



Took me 9 days of vaping till the day I didn't have a cigarette @Gersh 
That was in October 2013 - using four Twisp Clearo1 devices
And a fair amount of willpower...

Don't worry about the slow progress, take it at your own pace. As long as you are smoking less and not more then you are winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I'm using a vaporesso tarot pro and Baby beast tank at 50w which is showing no mercy to flavour consumption lol ..
> 
> Juices I have
> •nostalgia mad hatter - amazing- think I'm the extremely sweet ADV type guys.
> ...




@Gersh - perhaps you could also try a mouth to lung setup with 18mg or 12mg
That might help you a lot to get off the smokes.

The "throat hit" on a lung hit is very different and in my opinion not as satisfying for a smoker when compared to a higher mg throat hit with a good mouth to lung setup.

I find the lung hits give a gentle "cumulative" type of "rubbing" on the throat versus a strong punch that one gets with a high mg juice on a mouth to lung setup.

Tobaccoes and menthols add to the "punch" for me.

It may or may not work for you but worth a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mando (22/12/16)

I quit smoking about 7 months ago. As soon as I received my setup I quit and never picked up a cigarette again. Now I've began lightening the nicotine percentages in my juice. Down to 1mg now and the next batch might be 0 haha. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I had my last cigarette on 3 Jan this year. Started vaping in early Feb so I went a month cold turkey. It didn't bother me that much tbh. The only bad symptom I got was a strong "butterflies in the stomach" sensation. It was actually quite pleasant when it first manifested soon after waking up in the morning, sort of like you're about to make a speech on stage or start a sporting match. But it got really old after about eight hours non-stop. Unlike a cigarette craving (which I didn't get) which subsides after about ten minutes, this feeling never subsided. It lasted from morning till night.


Panic attacks. Not fun. Was there also.


----------

